# حملة تحسين السلاله(لا للزواج من بنات مصر)



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

*حملة تحسين السلاله(لا للزواج من بنات مصر)*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*دى صفحه على الفيس *


*الصفحه   دى بتحث على الزواج من خارج مصر وبصراحه فيها صور لشوية يناتhttp://www.sg-es.net/vb/showthread.php?t=206325    يا لهوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ايه ده يا عم دا احنا فاهمين الجمال   غلط خالص ههههه*


*لا بجد الصفحه دى خدت 17.734 اعجاب يعنى رقم مش سهل*


*طب تعالو نشوف بيقولو ايه*


*




*


*الصوره دى فيها اسباب اعتقد عندهم حق فيها *


*طب نشوف صوره تانيه فيها عينه من تحسين   السلاله ونشوف الفرق*


*



*


*هاه ايه رئيكو*


*ايه رئكو فى الموضوع *


*قضيه بنفتحها للنقاش*


*هل فعلا ممكن يتجه الشباب للزواج من الاجانب وده لان متطلبات الزواج فى مصر تفوق قدراتهم؟*


*ام لانهم اجمل بكتير زائد ان طلباتهم مش كتير*


*مش   شرط انها اجنبيه تكون من امريكا ولا الهند لا ممكن الدول العربيه 

سؤال خاص للبنات
لو فعلا الشباب اتجه للزواج من اجانب انتو هتعملو ايه؟*

* نعرف الاراء ونتناقش مع بعض احسن من الرغى على الفاضى*​


----------



## V mary (15 أغسطس 2012)

*لو الشباب المصري اتجة للزواج من أجنبية 
أكيد كمان كل البنات المصرية هتتجوز من اجنبي 
حاجة كدة شبة مهند ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2012)

انا افضل الزواج من المصريات  لانه سوف يكون زواج افضل بكثير من الزواج من اجنبيات  الذى له مشاكل كثيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

*1-لو هتتجوزها بسبب الجنسيه يبقى جواز مصلحه وانت الوحيد اللى هتدفع التمن 
2-مين قال ان الاجنبيه مش بتحب الهديه !! دى بتطلبها كمان هههههه ولو حست انك مش مقدرها كويس هتدور على غيرك 
3- صحيح مفيش شبكه لكن المستوى اللى هتطلبه منك واللى متعوده تعيش فيه هيفوق تمن اغلى شبكه ولا ناوى تعيشها فى حى شعبى ههههههه
4-على فكره فى حماوات اجانب اشد من المصريات اوعى تصدق غير كده 
5-واشعرفك ان لغة الصمت هتعيشك مرتاح !! وانك هتبقى سعيد بانك متجوز حد ساكت مش رغاى 
6-حتى الرشاقه مش حكر على الاجنبيات فى مصريات كتير قادرين يحافظوا على وزنهم وصحتهم وفى اجنبيات بعيدين كل البعد عن الرشاقه مش مقياس يعنى
7-لا الاستايل والشياكه والشورتات والموضه حاجه سهله ومرغوبه عند كل ست بس زى ما بيقولوا البسى يا جاريه طيب كلف يا سيدى 
8-خطأ جداااا الاجنبيات بيظهر عليهم بسرعه السن الا بقى لو تم اللجوء لمشرط الجراح وعمليات التجميل وبرضه هتكلف يا سيدى هههههه
9-الاكل النضيف والمودرن مالهوش علاقه باجنبيه ولا مصريه النضافه ده طابع شخصى وبالعكس وبشهادة حتى الاجانب الاكل المصرى والشرقى عموما الذ واطعم وانوع 
10-العيال لو ضاله هتكون مشارك فيهم مش بتجيبهم لوحدهم يعنى
11- المسلسلات التركيه مش قاسم مشترك بين المصريات ولكن بتضطر ليه الزوجه فى اغلب الاحيان بسبب اهمالها من الزوج وسيبانها فى البيت لوحدها بالساعات ولا انتوا خايفين من المقارنه ههههههههههه
وبعدين ماله الزبادى مغذى ومفيد جدااا للطفل ولا انت شايف انه الافضل انها تسيب البيبى سيتر تاكله !!
12-ومين قال ان المصريه مش رومانسيه بس الرومانسيه للى يستحقها 
وفعلا هى غلطانه انها تقف بالساعات وهى تعبانه وحرانه تحضر المسقعه اللى سيادتك امرت بيها وماله الدليفرى هههههههه
13-لو مستواك اخره لواحظ يبقى فعلا عندك حق فى ال 12 نقطه اللى فاتوا 
بالاختصار المفيد الشرقى متتحملوش الا الشرقيه الا لو اضطر يا حرام يمثل طول عمره انه سعيد ومش ناقصه حاجه وبرضه التعميم خطأ 
بالتوفيق ..*


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش بنت هتعرف تفهم المصرى ودماغه ومتطلباته زى المصرية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه 
الشباب المصري مش هيتجوز الاجنبيه غير علشان زواج مصلحه 
مش اكتر علشان الاقامه والجنسيه وكدا

وبعدين تعال هنا يااخويا
مين ذي البنت المصريه في حنيتها ورقتها 
علي الاقل جمالها طبيعي من غير نفخ وشد هههه
هو مش انكر طبعا في ستات مش كويسه 
بس الاغلب كويس
وكفايه انها اصييله يعني مهما حصل 
مش هتتخلي عن زوجها 
هاتلي بنت مش مصريه اجنبيه يعني 
هتكون جنب جوزها لما مصيبه تقع عليه هاا فين ..
بشكرك للموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)

*معروف ان المصريات ( حمالين ائسيه) 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *معروف ان المصريات ( حمالين ائسيه) *


 
*اااا و النحمه حمالين الاسيه هههههههه صدقونى الاجنبيات كمان و الى نص نص *

*الرجاله المصريه من الاخر ---*
*مفتريييييه*


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2012)

بصراحة بقى دى ناس فاضية 
اصل الجواز ده رزق
وكل واحد هياخد نصيبه
من بره ولا جوه مصر
مالها البنت المصرية دي اصيلة
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

      على أسآس إن آلأجنبيآت مآ هيصدقوآ 

إلآ لو كآنت فى آلستين ومآ فوق
يبقى على بركة آلله :59:



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*طب ما يتجه الشباب للجواز بأجنبيات هما حرين .. انا مش هتجوز الشباب كلهم انا يهمنى واحد بس منهم:smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2012)

اللي يعمم الرشاقه على الاجنبيات فقط  وبيتفلسف على الفس بوك يتفضل يزور امريكا وبريطانيا مثلا
عشان يشوف البراميل البشريه اللي تمشي في الشوارع وخصوصاا
في امريكا 
الاجنبيه لو ما اشترى لها هديه في عيد خطوبتها وزواجها وميلادها
مش حترضى عليك
الاجنبيه تجبرك تفتح اكونت خاص لكل عيل خلفته تلطش فيه نص راتبك
الاجنبيه ما تستغنى عن السفر والاجازات 
من قال مافي مصاريف خطوبه وزواج؟ نفسي اعرف من يحط الافكار المغلوطه هذه في عقولهم؟ بيعملو زفاف وبيعزمو وبيصرفو وممكن بنت بلادك تتحملك اذا عاطل من الشغل وتصرف على البيت حبا واحتراما لك بينما هي بتعاملك بيبي ستر لانها تصرف والماده هي الطاغيه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يا عم سمير تحسين سلالة ايه وبتاع ايه

احنا كده هنبوظ سلالات الاجانب خليهم حلويين مش عايزين الوباء ينتشر ههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *لو الشباب المصري اتجة للزواج من أجنبية
> أكيد كمان كل البنات المصرية هتتجوز من اجنبي
> حاجة كدة شبة مهند ​*


*ههههههههههههههه
عندك حق شكر لردك الجميل
*​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا افضل الزواج من المصريات  لانه سوف يكون زواج افضل بكثير من الزواج من اجنبيات  الذى له مشاكل كثيرة


*شكرلردك الجميل
*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *1-لو هتتجوزها بسبب الجنسيه يبقى جواز مصلحه وانت الوحيد اللى هتدفع التمن
> 2-مين قال ان الاجنبيه مش بتحب الهديه !! دى بتطلبها كمان هههههه ولو حست انك مش مقدرها كويس هتدور على غيرك
> 3- صحيح مفيش شبكه لكن المستوى اللى هتطلبه منك واللى متعوده تعيش فيه هيفوق تمن اغلى شبكه ولا ناوى تعيشها فى حى شعبى ههههههه
> 4-على فكره فى حماوات اجانب اشد من المصريات اوعى تصدق غير كده
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمام يا معلمة
عندك حق بس بلاش الافتراء
دا كلةعلى الشباب ماشى 
هههههههههههه
نورتينى ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


Critic قال:


> مفيش بنت هتعرف تفهم المصرى ودماغه ومتطلباته زى المصرية


*هههههههههههههههه
جبتها فى الجون 
شكر لايك نورتينى
*​


bob قال:


> *معروف ان المصريات ( حمالين ائسيه)
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههه
بس هم زى القمر واحلى من القمر
ميرسيةليك خالص
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اااا و النحمه حمالين الاسيه هههههههه صدقونى الاجنبيات كمان و الى نص نص *
> 
> *الرجاله المصريه من الاخر ---*
> *مفتريييييه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا وسهلا بى عملاقةاللغةالعربية
نورتيى ههههههههههههههههه
وميرسية لردك الجميل
*​


كلدانية قال:


> بصراحة بقى دى ناس فاضية
> اصل الجواز ده رزق
> وكل واحد هياخد نصيبه
> من بره ولا جوه مصر
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمام اوووووووووووووى
كدا عندك حق وميرسيةاووووووووووى
لردك الجميل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> على أسآس إن آلأجنبيآت مآ هيصدقوآ
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
اة اة بسمع كدا
كتير فى سن  الستين
وميرسية اوى لردك الجميل
*​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب ما يتجه الشباب للجواز بأجنبيات هما حرين .. انا مش هتجوز الشباب كلهم انا يهمنى واحد بس منهم:smile01*


*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
اة اة واحد بس عندك واحد بس فاهمك انا
يا عينى على رومانسيتك يا شقاوة
وميرسية ليكى نورتى موضوعى
*​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اللي يعمم الرشاقه على الاجنبيات فقط  وبيتفلسف على الفس بوك يتفضل يزور امريكا وبريطانيا مثلا
> عشان يشوف البراميل البشريه اللي تمشي في الشوارع وخصوصاا
> في امريكا
> الاجنبيه لو ما اشترى لها هديه في عيد خطوبتها وزواجها وميلادها
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكانك عايشة معاهم
ودراسهم كويس
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيةليكى نورتى الموضوع
*​


PoNA ELLY قال:


> ايه يا عم سمير تحسين سلالة ايه وبتاع ايه
> 
> احنا كده هنبوظ سلالات الاجانب خليهم حلويين مش عايزين الوباء ينتشر ههههههه​


*انا عارف ياخوايا اية دى
الواحد مش عارف ياخد 
لاحق ولاباطل منهم
البنات دول سؤ ان كنت فى اى دولة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسيةليك نورتينى
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههه

دا على أساس إن الاجنبيات بيموتوا فى المصريين*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> دا على أساس إن الاجنبيات بيموتوا فى المصريين*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اةبدليل بتجوز المصريين
وعلى سن الستين
ههههههههههههه
وميرسية ليكى نورتى
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

هو احنا لاقينا حد يعبرنا هنا لما هنبص برة ودة علي اساس ان الراجل المصري لما بيروح مكان البنات بتترمي علية 

هو فعلا البنات برة اريح بكتير في الصداقة و ما بيصدقوا تطلب منها الجواز 
و معندهمش العقد و الكلاكيع اللي هنا
لكن بردوا انا لو هتجوز( بعد عمر طويل ) اكيد هختار المصرية علشان هي اللى هتفهمني


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> هو احنا لاقينا حد يعبرنا هنا لما هنبص برة ودة علي اساس ان الراجل المصري لما بيروح مكان البنات بتترمي علية
> 
> هو فعلا البنات برة اريح بكتير في الصداقة و ما بيصدقوا تطلب منها الجواز
> و معندهمش العقد و الكلاكيع اللي هنا
> لكن بردوا انا لو هتجوز( بعد عمر طويل ) اكيد هختار المصرية علشان هي اللى هتفهمني


*وااااااااااااااااو
عندك حق فى كل 
كلمة قولتها
قولهم يا اخويا قولهم
خليهم يسمعو ويشفو
ويعرفو  قد ايةاحنا غلابة
اى والله احنا غلابة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسية ليك نورت
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

اولا مفيش زوجة هتستحمل الراجل المصرى بكل ما فيه من تحكمات مهما كانت الدرجة العلمية او درجة التربية .... واسئل واحد متجوز وهو هيقولك

ثانيا مين اللى قالك ان ممكن السلاله تحسن السلاله المصرى الفرعونية هتفضل بدون تحسن كما هى حتى لو اتجوزت كائن فضائى... ده بالعكس احنا اللى هنبوظ السلاله الاجنبية وهتظهر سلاله جديدة الله اعلم هيطلع شكلها ايه...

وبعدين فين النكد بتاع الزوجة المصرية الاصيلة عمرك ما هتلاقيه بره


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2012)

> ثانيا مين اللى قالك ان ممكن السلاله تحسن السلاله المصرى الفرعونية هتفضل بدون تحسن كما هى حتى لو اتجوزت كائن فضائى... ده بالعكس احنا اللى هنبوظ السلاله الاجنبية وهتظهر سلاله جديدة الله اعلم هيطلع شكلها ايه...



انت فاكر ان السلالة الاجنبية هتحسن نسلنا ؟ على العكس , ابسلوتلى , احنا اللى هنبوظ السلالة الأجنبية (اللى بالى بالك استايل  )


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انت فاكر ان السلالة الاجنبية هتحسن نسلنا ؟ على العكس , ابسلوتلى , احنا اللى هنبوظ السلالة الأجنبية (اللى بالى بالك استايل  )


*بصراحة 
الواحد مننا مش عارف ياخد
لا حق ولا باطل من  الستات دول
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

and what is the heck is that 
are you guys being serious 
تحسين السلالة بالجواز من اجنبيات علي اساس ان الشباب المصرى جورج كلوني وبراد بيت:ura1:
هي السلالة ديه الست بتجيبها لوحدها هو مش الراجل بردو ليه دور
are you guys freaking kiddin me :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> and what is the heck is that
> are you guys being serious
> تحسين السلالة بالجواز من اجنبيات علي اساس ان الشباب المصرى جورج كلوني وبراد بيت:ura1:
> هي السلالة ديه الست بتجيبها لوحدها هو مش الراجل بردو ليه دور
> are you guys freaking kiddin me :smile01


*بصراحة 
الواحد مننا مش عارف ياخد
لا حق ولا باطل من  الستات دول
*​ هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بصراحة *
> *الواحد مننا مش عارف ياخد*
> *لا حق ولا باطل من الستات دول*​
> 
> ...


 

هههههه اصل الموضوع استفزني 
طيب انا بقي هعمل نفس الحملة لا للجواز من مصريين 
وهبتدى بنفسي مفيش اجنبي هنا اتجوزو :59:


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه اصل الموضوع استفزني
> طيب انا بقي هعمل نفس الحملة لا للجواز من مصريين
> وهبتدى بنفسي مفيش اجنبي هنا اتجوزو :59:


*طيب من اهريحك
فى موضوع اسمو
اعداءالمراةوبنات حواء
فى قسم الترفيهى
منخلالةبغيظ بةالبنات اللى فى المنتدى
بطريقةكوميديا 
اعملى حملتك فى الموضوع
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------

